# ملفين بوربوينت لشرح الفيديك -ملخص- fidic



## Eng.karim Ragab (8 مايو 2012)

*الفيديك (FIDIC)

*
​ 





​

*هو إختصار**للكلمات (الفيدرالية الدولية للمهندسين** الاستشاريين) وقد قامت بوضع شروط العقود **بصورة متوازنة بحيث لايكون هناك إجحاف لأحد **أطراف العقد. *
*وقد أصدرت عدة أنواع من **العقود: وتم تسميتها بناءً على لون الغلاف **الصادرة به*
*الكتاب **الأبيض: العقد بين المالك والاستشاري**.*
*الكتاب**الأحمر:العقد **بين المقاول **والمالك *
*الكتاب**الأصفر: عقد المقاولات للأعمال **الكهروميكانيكية**.*

*ويعتبر الفيديك من أوسع العقود **إنتشاراً في قطاع المقاولات **وأصبح عقدا دولياً تتعامل به معظم **الشركات في المشاريع الكبرى**.*


مرفق :ملفين بوربوينت لشرح الفيديك -ملخص- FIDIC
 

تقبلو تحياتي 
أخوكم كريم
​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 مايو 2012)

ملفات مفيدة شكرا للزميل الكريم


----------



## magnum1272003 (9 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.soledad (9 مايو 2012)

متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع و الجميل ده و ربنا يجعلوا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العبقرية (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sallam1998 (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## خالد قدورة (17 مايو 2012)

مشكور على هذه الملفات المفيدة


----------



## Abu Laith (17 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (18 مايو 2012)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## nofal (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (22 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير thanks *


----------



## واثق الخطوه (26 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (3 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 يوليو 2012)

ملخص مفيد جدا

و كونه على ملف باوربوينت جعله يسير جدا

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## hhmdan (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله بجهدك


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sayed anwar (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## impire (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على المشاركة ...


----------



## saidelsayedab (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر على الملفين


----------



## محمودباشا (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودعسل (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## iraqivisionary (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mfathi75 (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adeb11 (20 أبريل 2013)

ملفات جيدة جزاك الله خيرا وبانتظار أي جديد حول كتب الفيديك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (22 أبريل 2013)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## abd el aziz m z (28 أكتوبر 2013)

very good


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## هلوتس (29 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## subrata (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور جدا


----------



## siwael (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً


----------



## mutDeng (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ـــــــــــ كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ــــــــــــ


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## safa aldin (3 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## تامرالمصرى (4 فبراير 2015)

thank u


----------



## enghaytham (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## apcome (25 أبريل 2015)

مشكور - و بارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## safa aldin (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (18 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (12 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (13 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق السهر (16 فبراير 2016)

الف شكر جاري التحميل والاطلاع على الملفات المرفقه


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

حفظكم الله وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## sherifmadkor (5 أبريل 2016)

أضافة جيدة


----------



## M.mohyeldeen (5 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## SAIFASAD (24 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## sherifmadkor (21 مايو 2016)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (29 مايو 2016)

بارك الله بكم ورزقكم من الطيبات


----------



## Jamal (14 يونيو 2020)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

